# 10.8 lb red on Saturday



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I hesitate to put up this whole story.. but the catch is worthy of a post. 

One of my customers fished the Legends on Saturday in Matty and caught this 27 7/8 - 10.8lb red and about 8 other reds on the pink TSL. Potentially would have won the Big Red pot but as luck would have it, they had outboard trouble and made it to weigh in 20 minutes late. Caught everything on the pink TroutSupport Lure (grass walker). 

Pattern was fishing a shallow mud flat next to the deepest water they could find. Fish came up briefly on the flat for a narrow window working mullet in the area, then as fast as it started it was over. He also caught a nice trout but didn't take a picture of it knowing they wouldn't win with just one trout, they released it after the buzzer ran out. Yes, always some controversy posting a potential winning red 20 min late to weighing.. but no one can take away the catch. That part is his.. 

Congrats on a great catch Clayton!!!


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Man, that sucker's got a belly on him/her! Shame on the late to weigh-in... Nice fish! Gonna be a couple weeks yet, but I plan to give those little pink thangs a whirl... Boys out at Angler's Anonymous fixed me up with the hooks...


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

C'mon! I got a Baffin trip planned this weekend. I haven't tried the TSL yet but I rigged up several of them last night with weed-less hooks. I'm going to try them out this weekend fishing them in the badlands.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm going to try them out this weekend fishing them in the badlands.[/QUOTE]

They're great for flossing the rocks in baffin as well.. Makes it so you don't have to worry about getting hung up on them.


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

Definitely the fattest red I?ve caught in the slot...boat problems are never fun and really never fun on tournament day with a $$$ fish. Winner was 26.5? and 9.27lbs. Would have had it by a full pound but that?s the way it goes. Great tournament Peterek puts on and the anglers are world class. Winner was 29.79lbs or something with 3 trout and 1 red, in those conditions no less. Think 5th place was over 27lbs to tell you how tough it was!

The TSL was a lightning rod in the tourney. That?s all those fish wanted and we stacked them up while running the trolling motor on our final (yes 4th battery off the main engine) battery trying to make weigh in down the ICW before TPWD finally got to us in. Appreciated the ride from them but it was to little to late for the $. Always next tourney in Baffin in 2wks but I?m not hopeful to have a perfect tourney fish like that again!

Go buy the TSL lure...it?s the real deal and in permanent rotation for me.


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

Didn?t know the story would be posted but best I got of the calamity is screen shots of me texting Peterek around 3pm knowing we probably weren?t going to make it. Didn?t take pics of the official/nonqualifying weight when we finally got in b/c I was busy getting jabs from the other anglers laughing about it but all fun and it?s what makes tourneys memorable. I was surprised even when we put her officially on the scale she jumped over 10lbs...I?d never caught a slot fish that went double digits. Figured it was 9something. Like every fishermen story its always better on the ?one that got away? or ?didn?t count?. Just have to go back out there and try again!

Oh and we saw several large 30+ trout on the bottom in East Matty that Friday prefishing along with 2 slot reds from the freeze. Heartbreaking to see. Obviously Saturday the pro?s found plenty of big girls so it was a relief to know many survived!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Dang, I heard about the break down, sorry the mixed bag of luck. Maybe God didn't think you needed the money.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

ctsa said:


> Didn?t know the story would be posted but best I got of the calamity is screen shots of me texting Peterek around 3pm knowing we probably weren?t going to make it. Didn?t take pics of the official/nonqualifying weight when we finally got in b/c I was busy getting jabs from the other anglers laughing about it but all fun and it?s what makes tourneys memorable. I was surprised even when we put her officially on the scale she jumped over 10lbs...I?d never caught a slot fish that went double digits. Figured it was 9something. Like every fishermen story its always better on the ?one that got away? or ?didn?t count?. Just have to go back out there and try again!
> 
> Oh and we saw several large 30+ trout on the bottom in East Matty that Friday prefishing along with 2 slot reds from the freeze. Heartbreaking to see. Obviously Saturday the pro?s found plenty of big girls so it was a relief to know many survived!


Well at least it sounds like you weren't bitter about it.


----------



## keywest244 (May 18, 2017)

bummer on the timing of the motor trouble...but great bag of fish! Thanks for sharing.

Hats off to the GW's for being there when needed.


----------

